# Organic Cotton Shortage At Dischem



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

Hey guys,

As you can tell by the title, there is a serious shortage of organic cotton from dischem and there are rumours that they may not be bringing them in again.

If I may ask, where are you guys sourcing your organic cotton from?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As you can tell by the title, there is a serious shortage of organic cotton from dischem and there are rumours that they may not be bringing them in again.
> 
> If I may ask, where are you guys sourcing your organic cotton from?



noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

I noticed the balls were not available at the two dischems I go to here in JHB. Only the pads were available.


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

from my wife's makeup draw - you can use any cotton, just boil it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

johan said:


> from my wife's makeup draw - you can use any cotton, just boil it



Personally I prefer organic cotton and I have tried the boil process and to me it didn't work well, organic cotton was still way way better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

johan said:


> from my wife's makeup draw - you can use any cotton, just boil it



This wifes makeup draw uses the Dischem cotton


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This wifes makeup draw uses the Dischem cotton



Sometimes they are in rolls and sometime they are in funky colour pad forms - have used all types, one time even took one that was in a carton with a string on - and it worked

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

i'm just using normal cotton balls right now. bugger the boiling.


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This wifes makeup draw uses the Dischem cotton


Run @Gizmo! She called herself your wife!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (8/5/14)

denizenx said:


> i'm just using normal cotton balls right now. bugger the boiling.


Any difference in taste from the organic stuff @denizenx

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

don't think there's that much of a difference. even with organic i still had an initial bit of weird taste but it goes away quickly enough. will sit tomorrow and with a big glass of water, some of rob's gifted organic makeup pads and normal cotton balls and do a comparison and post it. just to make sure i'm not talking absolute nonsense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

johan said:


> Sometimes they are in rolls and sometime they are in funky colour pad forms - have used all types, one time even took one that was in a carton with a string on - and it worked



Glad to know tampons can be used in a pinch.......just have to remember to cut off the string!!!????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Derick (9/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Glad to know tampons can be used in a pinch.......just have to remember to cut off the string!!!????


just remember, UNUSED tampons

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (9/5/14)

LOL at this thread

you guys really crack me up

luckily for me we bought a pack of them cotton balls in Jan when the baby was born

one ball lasts a nice time


----------



## Derick (9/5/14)

All jokes aside though, you can get organic cotton balls here
http://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/shop/beauty/beauty-supplies/cotton-wool/organic-cotton-balls/

they also have B&M stores around Cape Town

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Man they are not cheap though, they are double the price of dischem but when in need price cant be an issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (9/5/14)

Melinda has popped them a mail to see if we can buy bulk from them, or at least who their supplier is - see if we can make a plan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Derick said:


> Melinda has popped them a mail to see if we can buy bulk from them, or at least who their supplier is - see if we can make a plan


Thanks man,

That would help a great deal!


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

Derick said:


> Melinda has popped them a mail to see if we can buy bulk from them, or at least who their supplier is - see if we can make a plan



That would be nice. I'd also like some organic goodness. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (9/5/14)

Found the supplier - it is a UK company, will see what they say

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (9/5/14)

Vape socks guys. It's the way of the duck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

i found plenty large bags or organic at dischem in woodmead ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

